# Help Identify Please - Toc - Teens Parallel Bar Roadster



## Cheezer (Jun 26, 2016)

I got this cool twin bar bike yesterday, but no headbadge, hoping you guys on here can help me narrow down the maker? It has a chain ring similar to the Peerless hearts one, but no "hearts"?It has a Troxel diamond saddle i think it's model 10A or 10C, a Corbin Duplex model 8 hub, I believe it has Star pedals, and the adjustable handlebars are Kelly i think? The serial # is really hard to make out but i think it's something like 31226 under the crankset.


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 26, 2016)

more pic's


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 26, 2016)

Are those wings on the front fork hand made? They look interesting.


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 26, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> Are those wings on the front fork hand made? They look interesting.




Yes they were cut out of an old Agri Fab tin, funny


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 26, 2016)

It also has a block chain, more pic's.


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 26, 2016)

and more...


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 29, 2016)

Post a pic of that serial number. May help.


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 29, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> Post a pic of that serial number. May help.



Like i said it's really hard to make out, i had to use a magnify glass just to get a guess?


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 29, 2016)

You might have to scuff it up and remove that thin layer of red repaint to make it out.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah scuff it a little. I still think it may help.


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 29, 2016)

Yep that did the trick, 31226









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 29, 2016)

Here are two Michigan City Indiana bicycles I have. I can't say for sure If your bicycle is from this manufacture but when I saw the serial number I thought of these two. This bicycle has me scratching my head. Hope this doesn't send you down the wrong path, just came to my mind. Just a run of numbers small and tight together and right in the middle. I don't know 

 

 Very cool find, hope someone can help you I.d it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 29, 2016)

Gawd, I love that saddle!
Hussy bars too.
Can't help on id, but nice find.
Chris


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 29, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> Here are two Michigan City Indiana bicycles I have. I can't say for sure If your bicycle is from this manufacture but when I saw the serial number I thought of these two. This bicycle has me scratching my head. Hope this doesn't send you down the wrong path, just came to my mind. Just a run of numbers small and tight together and right in the middle. I don't know View attachment 334681 View attachment 334682 Very cool find, hope someone can help you I.d it.




Thanks for the info, when you say Michigan City, Indiana bikes are you referring to Excelsior Cycle Co? or something else?


----------



## locomotion (Jun 29, 2016)

I will guess Emblem, don't know when they started making bikes, but the way they join the tubes makes me go this route


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah Excelsior. The fenders and crank(which looks racer 2 piece) and fork all throw me off. I just haven't seen them used by that manufacture.  The serial number prompted my guess.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 11, 2016)

A black light flashlight can make serial numbers pop.


----------

